# Unable to delete submissions...Submission system offline



## King (Jan 30, 2007)

I am unable to remove any of my submissions due to the submission deletion system being disabled at this point and time.

I am aware of the new server change and that things are being tweaked but it begs the question to ask...

When will the ability to delete damaged or unwanted submissions be available again and when can I recieve an update on this matter as I wish to remove submissions off my account that are damaged because of the last server having issues with the coding and how long will I have to wait for said update??


----------



## Damaratus (Jan 30, 2007)

King said:
			
		

> I am unable to remove any of my submissions due to the submission deletion system being disabled at this point and time.
> 
> I am aware of the new server change and that things are being tweaked but it begs the question to ask...
> 
> When will the ability to delete damaged or unwanted submissions be available again and when can I recieve an update on this matter as I wish to remove submissions off my account that are damaged because of the last server having issues with the coding and how long will I have to wait for said update??



Any user can still contact an administrator through notes or the forum and request the removal of submissions.  Feel free to post on this thread links to the submissions that you would like to be removed and they will be taken care of.


----------



## ITOMIC (Feb 12, 2007)

I would like to have 1 submissions removed please.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/22831/


----------



## Poseidon_Simons (Feb 18, 2007)

*can not delete submissions*

hello
for a while now I am not able to delete any images i want. INtead, I get this megssage
This section has been taken offline for a security audit. Please check the forums for further information.
I checked the forum but I an not find any info anywhere (unless if its right in front of my eyes then sorry)
I was wondering when this will be fixed?


----------



## Damaratus (Feb 18, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*

If you'd like to have some images removed post the links to them in a reply on this thread and they will be handled.


----------



## Kelahrim (Feb 18, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*

Well, donno about him, but could you do delete some stuff for me? Re-writes pending and all that jolly rot, so I'd like it all to be down so I don't wind up with duplicates when I re-submit things.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/129597/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/161278/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/212957/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/279771/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/392238/

Thanks :3


----------



## robomilk (Feb 18, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*

Why not just create a stickied post - or even a whole new sub forum - just for handling deletion requests? It'd save a lot of time if you ask me.


----------



## Damaratus (Feb 18, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*



			
				Kelahrim said:
			
		

> Well, donno about him, but could you do delete some stuff for me? Re-writes pending and all that jolly rot, so I'd like it all to be down so I don't wind up with duplicates when I re-submit things.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/129597/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/161278/
> ...



Taken care of.

Robomilk: You make a good point, that may be something that's done in the near future.


----------



## yak (Feb 19, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*

I know i've already said that (and failed to keep a promise), but a few more days and that would not be necessary.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Feb 19, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*

Could you take care of this one for me, please?

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/416862/

A contest for pageviews that I sadly did not win. Despite being the first to actually claim the view, I was a few seconds late in uploading the screenshot.


----------



## yak (Feb 19, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*

Removed.


----------



## starfyre (Feb 19, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*

I would like all of the following deleted if possible. Thanks. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/409950/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/407057/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/404060/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/397128/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/398314/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/391638/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/387371/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/380104/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/372579/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/347748/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/370377/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/335237/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/301442/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/324085/

it's a lot, I know. should be 14.


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 19, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*



			
				starfyre said:
			
		

> it's a lot, I know. should be 14.



All deleted per request (crosschecked addy/IP + reason stated).
Confirmation notes sent to your mainsite account.

Best wishes & Keep on enjoying the community,
David/u2k


----------



## Mottenfest (Feb 20, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*

If it isn't a lot of trouble, I'd like to have these deleted. <3 I'm sorry it's so many, I've been waiting to just be able to do it myself but they've been just piling up. D:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/399422/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/401706/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/409828/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/408043/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/411350/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/416586/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/416580/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/400237/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/399397/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/367540/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/399404/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/399400/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/367490/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/367513/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/367516/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/399411/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/367529/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/367537/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/367539/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/367546/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/367548/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/383772/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/401824/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/384812/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/399380/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/399361/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/399377/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/394861/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/390214/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/390217/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/384814/


----------



## Damaratus (Feb 20, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*



			
				Mottenfest said:
			
		

> If it isn't a lot of trouble, I'd like to have these deleted. <3 I'm sorry it's so many, I've been waiting to just be able to do it myself but they've been just piling up. D:



All taken care of.


----------



## kittysonikku (Feb 20, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*

can you delete this for me? http://www.furaffinity.net/view/416043/


----------



## Poseidon_Simons (Feb 20, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*

ok heres sthe images i want deleted:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/413246/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/411706/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/410213/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/408893/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/403335/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/395039/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/391636/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/389208/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/387983/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/375050/


----------



## Damaratus (Feb 20, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*



			
				kittysonikku said:
			
		

> can you delete this for me? http://www.furaffinity.net/view/416043/



Done



			
				Poseidon_Simons said:
			
		

> ok heres sthe images i want deleted:



And done.


----------



## Z-z-zerara (Feb 20, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*

what would we do if we wanted all our submissions deleted?


----------



## amyfoxx (Feb 20, 2007)

*RE: cannot delete submissions*

Thanks... ^^


----------



## Litre (Feb 20, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*

WHEN CAN WE DELETE SUBMISSIONS OURSELVES?

:*


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 20, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*



			
				Seux said:
			
		

> what would we do if we wanted all our submissions deleted?



Just send in a request; will double-check and carry that out asap.



			
				amyfoxx said:
			
		

> For me delete this please:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/416459/



Deleted per request. Apologies for the inconvenience.

Regards,
David.


----------



## gearotter (Feb 21, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*

Could I just get my entire gallery deleted?  Username: GearOtter

Thanks!


----------



## Somniloquy (Feb 22, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*

Okay...I dunno if you're still doing submission deletions here, but if so, could you please delete these? I know it's alot, but I'd much appreciate it..

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/171228/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/170953/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/161544/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/149182/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/147480/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/145108/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/137937/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/114711/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/112893/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/112861/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/112482/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/112471/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/101011/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/101009/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/101004/

Thanks..


----------



## pepermintrhino (Feb 22, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/420427/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/389416/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/380745/

mods, if you would be kind enough to remove these from my gallery id appreciate it greatly. I'm getting a program this afternoon to make PDF's and I want to submitt those in place of word documents. 

also, on the first page someone asked when we would be able to remove sumissions ourselves but you didnt answer. Id also like to know when the search function will be activated and if its not to much, how come rhinos are not listed in the species list. I double checked but did not see them. I know its a frivelous thing but i still woudlnt mind an answer if u have the time.


----------



## Selunca (Feb 23, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*

Heyo! 
I need three submissions deleted. One from my main account, and two from my adult account:

Deleted from SeluncaXXX:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/400041/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/397951/

Deleted from Selunca:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/362728/

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sciboy (Feb 23, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*

Could you please remove my entire gallery including scraps?
Username: sciboy


----------



## yak (Feb 23, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*



			
				Selunca said:
			
		

> Heyo!
> I need three submissions deleted. One from my main account, and two from my adult account:
> 
> Deleted from SeluncaXXX:
> ...


Done.




			
				pepermintrhino said:
			
		

> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/420427/
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/389416/
> 
> ...


Done.




			
				Somniloquy said:
			
		

> Okay...I dunno if you're still doing submission deletions here, but if so, could you please delete these? I know it's alot, but I'd much appreciate it..
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/171228/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/170953/
> ...


And done...

-----------




			
				gearotter said:
			
		

> Could I just get my entire gallery deleted?  Username: GearOtter
> 
> Thanks!





			
				sciboy said:
			
		

> Could you please remove my entire gallery including scraps?
> Username: sciboy




Can you please send a confirmation email to yak.dude@gmail.com, from the email addy you registered to FA with?


----------



## Selunca (Feb 23, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*

Thank you


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 23, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*

I know this is kind of being picky, but can someone change the title of this thread to "submissions" I keep thinking it's about "mittens"


----------



## nobuyuki (Feb 23, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*

in h.g. wells' version of the future, there are mittens.  and submittens.  They evolved seperately and one lives deep under the earth's crust.


----------



## wut (Feb 23, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*

meta-mittens


----------



## crowwinters (Feb 24, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/418764/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/418758/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/418748/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/418553/

may i have these deleted please?


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submissions*



			
				crowwinters said:
			
		

> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/418764/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/418758/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/418748/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/418553/
> ...



Cross-checked and deleted. Confirmation note in your intray.

Regards,
David.


----------



## Surreal (Feb 24, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submissions*

Hey there, could I get this one deleted please?  I accidentally submitted it twice. ^^;

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/417336/


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submissions*



			
				Surreal said:
			
		

> Hey there, could I get this one deleted please?  I accidentally submitted it twice. ^^;
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/417336/



Removed now. Thanks for the note & apologies: I usually catch those failed duplicates.
Did you actually submit that manually twice, yourself, rather than being a "glitch" in the system to cause the duplicate upload?


----------



## Surreal (Feb 24, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submissions*



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Surreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I submitted the first one and it didn't work, I just got that box with the x in it, so I submitted it again and it worked that time.  Thanks for fixing it!


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submissions*



			
				Surreal said:
			
		

> I submitted the first one and it didn't work, I just got that box with the x in it, so I submitted it again and it worked that time.  Thanks for fixing it!



No probs.
Ah... perhaps I should've checked the submission numbers first... :?

We have very few upload failures these days with the new server so I'd kinda presumed that was the other problem whereby a submission goes up AOK first time and _then_ a "shell" submission appears afterwards.
Not a huge number of those, either, but still an annoying "glitch".

Many thanks for the confirmation, Surreal. 

d.


----------



## PseudoSamurai (Feb 25, 2007)

*Could you please delete? kthx *

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/424536/ Please just delete the following. 

Thank you very much! ^^


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 25, 2007)

*RE: Could you please delete? kthx *



			
				PseudoSamurai said:
			
		

> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/424536/ Please just delete the following.
> 
> Thank you very much! ^^



Thanks! Deleted, per request.

d.


----------



## AllenR (Feb 26, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submissions*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/418127/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/344151/

These for me please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 26, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submissions*



			
				AllenR said:
			
		

> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/418127/
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/344151/
> 
> These for me please. Thanks in advance.



Thanks.

No probs, Allen. Removed per request and notification sent.

d.


----------



## Whitewolf89 (Feb 26, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submissions*

Could you please delete this one for me?Â Â I just submitted it tonight, but I want to try to resize it at my Photobucket account and try again.Â Â Both my "Latest Submissions" AND my "Featured Submission" thingies have the Dreaded Red "X's" in them.

Anyway, here's the link to it:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/425988/ .

I would be much obliged if you'd do this for me.

Thankies in advance.


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 26, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submissions*



			
				Whitewolf89 said:
			
		

> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/425988/



Deleted & note sent, Whitewolf89.
Hmmm... possibly a problem with the length of the filename there, but best uploaded from scratch, perhaps.

Regards,
David.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Feb 26, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submissions*

Since you're erasing stuff... this hasnt worked since I uploaded it MONTHS ago:
fhttp://www.furaffinity.net/view/224915/

Odd, because I posted this before the other one, which works and is 224914...


=
*(ed./u2k)*: old glitched duplicate... doesn't happen so often nowadays, thankfully, but also hidden in "scraps" in that case. Checked, actioned & confirmation note sent on the mainsite. Thanks for the note.


----------



## Whitewolf89 (Feb 26, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submissions*

Thankies, David.Â Â I certainly appreciate it.

But I'm curious as to what you mean by the length of the filename, and the "from scratch" thing.Â Â I can be a total ninny when it comes to some of this stuff.

And as for uploading it from PhotoBucket, I saved the pic off onto my desktop, and uploaded it from there, NOT from my PB account.Â Â Sorry for any confusion from MY end, bro.

I think that I'll wait til tomorrow evening to try again, though.  It's nearly 2 AM here where I am.

Oy, I have GOT to stop doing these all-nighters.................!!!


----------



## BlueVon (Feb 26, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submittions*



			
				Damaratus said:
			
		

> If you'd like to have some images removed post the links to them in a reply on this thread and they will be handled.



need 2 pictures of mine deleted :3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/425713/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/425698/

ty <3


=
*(ed./u2k)*: checked, actioned & confirmation note sent on the mainsite.


----------



## Itreyu (Feb 26, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submissions*

I'd like to have my whole gallery erased if thats possible, scraps and all.

furaffinity.net/user/itreyu


=
*(ed./u2k)*: actioned & confirmation note sent on the mainsite.


----------



## missdavies (Feb 26, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submissions*

could someone please erase all of my scraps for me?    http://www.furaffinity.net/scraps/missdavies/  Thank You!


=
*(ed./u2k)*: _*prr*_ actioned & confirmation note sent on the mainsite.


----------



## TheSkunkCat (Feb 26, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submissions*

I've been intending to reupload my gallery from scratch in chronological order with missing pics and new pics and stuff arranged neatly.

Right now its a real jumbled mess, y'see.

So I'd like to have gallery and scraps cleaned out so I can do so.


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 26, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submissions*

_*picks up the list above*_


----------



## missdavies (Feb 27, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submissions*

Thanks again!  <33333


----------



## Ryuusei (Feb 27, 2007)

*RE: can not delete submissions*

What security risk is so great to close submission removal?


----------



## gnistra (Feb 27, 2007)

Good thing I checked the forum. Anyway, could an administrator please remove this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/174057/
I really donÂ´t like that photo, and I donÂ´t want anybody to look at it. 


=
*(ed./u2k)*: checked, actioned & confirmation note sent on the mainsite.


----------



## el_baritz (Feb 27, 2007)

Please, could someone delete the photo at this link for me? http://www.furaffinity.net/view/425391/ Thanks in advance....
Have a nice day and thanks again.


=
*(ed./u2k)*: actioned & confirmation note sent on the mainsite.


----------



## PseudoSamurai (Feb 28, 2007)

:eartucks: Another request, if I may? 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/428560/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/428563/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/428625/

Delete those, if it's not too much trouble? Thank you!

And a question, if I may. Everytime I upload a picture, so far, the thumbnail shows, but the actuall picture won't. This is the fourth picture I've tried to upload and I even changed the file format, so far I'm having no luck and am getting a little bit aggitated. 

Can someone help me out? ;_;


----------



## Edge (Feb 28, 2007)

You FA folks are handling this very well. I appreciate you taking the time to delete stuff manually.

Anyway, with my respects paid, I have a few old crappy things I'd like to clear out of my gallery:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/126775/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/74828/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/80061/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/75701/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/131208/

Many thanks!


----------



## Damaratus (Feb 28, 2007)

Psuedo Samurai and Edge, you're both taken care of.  Pseudo, check the note I sent you and try out the suggestion, if that doesn't work then we'll figure something else out.


----------



## sciboy (Feb 28, 2007)

Despite sending the confirmation email my account still hasn't been cleared, could someone please take care of this?


----------



## JohnTheRonso (Feb 28, 2007)

check this guys gallery...
http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/kellinholman/
either delete 99,9999999% of hsi art
or ban him


----------



## Nightingalle (Feb 28, 2007)

JohnTheRonso said:
			
		

> check this guys gallery...
> http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/kellinholman/
> either delete 99,9999999% of hsi art
> or ban him



o.- He uploaded the image 417 times, um.. Yeah D:


----------



## JohnTheRonso (Feb 28, 2007)

I checked his profile, he had some computer bug, guess it's excused... but delete them anyhow


=
*(ed./u2k)*: *nods*. was done... (about 10-11 hours after the uploads, unfortunately).


----------



## TheSkunkCat (Feb 28, 2007)

I haven't gotten any confirmation e-mails... Or been asked to confirm anything anywhere....

But I do still want my gallery and scraps cleaned out so I can start reuploading stuff neatly, show off some more old stuff and show people the last few pics I didn't upload yet because I wanted to have some new stuff too when I got to it.


----------



## Rummery (Feb 28, 2007)

If it's not too much trouble, I have quite a few submissions I would like to remove...

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/113932/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/113933/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/113939/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/113941/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/115098/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/115102/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/115108/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/115110/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/115113/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/115086/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/115076/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/115080/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/113964/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/113961/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/113959/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/113958/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/122629/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/122630/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/122632/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/122635/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/126198/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/287646/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/287657/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/287668/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/287669/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/287686/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/287693/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/287698/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/287699/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/287704/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/287707/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/287725/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/287731/


Sorry for the large amount!


----------



## Damaratus (Feb 28, 2007)

TheSkunkCat and Rummery.  Done and done.


----------



## Pissy Badger (Mar 2, 2007)

Heyas,

Was trying to erase my gallery, couldn't, so was wondering if someone could do it for me?

Both the gallery and whatever may be in scraps. 

Thanks.

=
*Edit/Damaratus*: emailed, confirmed and cleared.


----------



## hypr (Mar 2, 2007)

I wanna remove some photos, but I can't how long is the security audit going to be?

When will I be able to delete the stuff in the scraps folder as I didn't know I was close to violating the TOS and don't want to get in any trouble...


=
*(ed./u2k)*: actioned & confirmation note sent on the mainsite.


----------



## fox_blackstripe (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey, i was wanting to get my entire gallary removed. Not really to fond of most of them, I need to work on some of my new pics and get them uploaded. Thanks. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/foxblackstripe/


----------



## divinewolf (Mar 4, 2007)

I'd appreciate the deletion of my entire gallery if possible: If not, then just the submissions will be fine: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/divinewolf/


----------



## Nyki (Mar 5, 2007)

It would be great if I could get my account deleted 
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nyki/
if not then just getting rid of all my submissions would be great.
Thanks so much


----------



## cameal (Mar 5, 2007)

hi  i'd appreciate it if you could remove everything from my gallery.Â Â There's only three things in there so.. yeh. thanks in advance.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/cameal/


----------



## cameal (Mar 6, 2007)

Pomander said:
			
		

> cameal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg chill homie >:|

i just want to upload newer stuff 
SHEESH.


----------



## AndyFox (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello. I'd just like to clean out a bit of my older art and would appreciate it if you could remove the following submissions:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/220226/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/220252/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/220704/

Thank yee, kindly.


----------



## muddypaws (Mar 12, 2007)

Well I do not have any removal requests. However, I've noticed I can't upload. Is the repair or updating of the submission deletion feature preventing uploads too?


----------



## kjorteo (Mar 12, 2007)

This is strange.

I just went to go delete an old submission of mine, expecting it to fail (I just wanted to see what the error message looked like, because I'm curious,) and it...worked.  I guess I accidentally deleted my submission.

Not here to whine about that or anything, because I picked an old one I didn't want anyway to test *just in case,* but, uh, it would appear that deletions work, and no one told me.  (In fact, the site status announcement on the front page specifically says it's still down, which is why I was curious enough to try it.)


----------



## JohnTheRonso (Mar 12, 2007)

Could someone delet this?
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/423412/
It's in my scraps section just because I wanted to ask the artist for whom I've done this, if I may submit it, and now that I have the allowance I do no longer need this in my scraps


----------



## kjorteo (Mar 12, 2007)

Actually, now I'm curious.  Until a mod comes and explains what's happening, could everyone who's here for a "Could you delete this submission for me please" request try deleting it themselves first, as though everything were working perfectly, and report whether they can?  Because either my account is miraculous somehow, or...you know what?  I need more data.


----------



## gust (Mar 12, 2007)

kjorteo said:
			
		

> Actually, now I'm curious.Â Â Until a mod comes and explains what's happening, could everyone who's here for a "Could you delete this submission for me please" request try deleting it themselves first, as though everything were working perfectly, and report whether they can?Â Â Because either my account is miraculous somehow, or...you know what?Â Â I need more data.



actually i am able to delete submissions, no problems with it at all.


----------



## yak (Mar 13, 2007)

kjorteo said:
			
		

> Actually, now I'm curious.  Until a mod comes and explains what's happening, could everyone who's here for a "Could you delete this submission for me please" request try deleting it themselves first, as though everything were working perfectly, and report whether they can?  Because either my account is miraculous somehow, or...you know what?  I need more data.



Submission deletion's been online for the past week and a half.
The reason it wasn't announced was that we were(are) still monitoring it at the full debug level (and that's hundreds of megabytes of logs) for any possible "script kiddie"+ level of hacks and were rewriting the underlying core code that was somehow related to submission deletions.

It's working now, and the announcement will soon follow.


----------



## muddypaws (Mar 13, 2007)

kjorteo said:
			
		

> This is strange.
> 
> I just went to go delete an old submission of mine, expecting it to fail (I just wanted to see what the error message looked like, because I'm curious,) and it...worked.Â Â I guess I accidentally deleted my submission.
> 
> Not here to whine about that or anything, because I picked an old one I didn't want anyway to test *just in case,* but, uh, it would appear that deletions work, and no one told me.Â Â (In fact, the site status announcement on the front page specifically says it's still down, which is why I was curious enough to try it.)




Well I discovered that when I tried to upload the thumbnail image of the new picture, I got a "Site Not Found" error message.

However, when I posted the picture only (No Thumbnail) it uploaded just fine

I wonder if I should have made a separate thumbnail image with the recommended size restrictions (under 100 bytes)

Anyway...it's up know and looks great.


----------

